# Mission 753 - What is te difference between Freedom and Non-Freedom



## simon.f.doran (Feb 13, 2009)

The title says it all really...

Mission 753 - What is te difference between Freedom and Non-Freedom?

is there a way of telling which I have?

Simon


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not positive, but I believe the 753 had a metal dome tweeter while the Freedom version got a silk soft dome. Most likely some difference in crossovers as well. 

Tony has Mission speakers, perhaps he is familiar with the difference and will post.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is correct Nova, Mission changed the crossover and the tweeter. They seem to do that alot keeping the main name but adding an abbreviation after it.
My 76x series of speakers changed the drivers and crossovers halfway through the line and added an "i" after the number to designate the change.


----------

